# User Support > Forum Software Support >  profile picture not appearing

## Carl Robin

I posted a profile picture for myself a few days ago, and it is not appearing by my posts.  I don't know what to do about it.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

It's an Avatar you need to upload that appears with your posts. You uploaded a Profile picture which is different. Go here instead and upload that same image:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/pr...?do=editavatar

----------

Arejay, 

Carl Robin

----------

